# Falmouth to St Mawes Ferry



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Hi 

Can anyone tell me if there is a car ferry that actually runs from Falmouth to St Mawes?

I have scoured the Ferries website for Falmouth but it just isnt obvious. It looks like the car ferry goes from somewhere much further up river. We are going there this afternoon in the van, staying on a CL just outside Falmouth and would like to take the scooter (not the car or van) across to St Mawes.

We would have stayed over St Mawes side but there are no CL's or CS there or near there.

I have looked at the site in some detail and even downloaded the map to no avail, I have called Falmouth Ti whos phone is out of order and called the ferries hotline which was useless.

Any help appreciated

Cheers
BD


----------



## arty23 (May 20, 2005)

Try ThisST MAWES FERRY.Just realised this is not a car ferry however.


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

I'm sure not, even if they decided to introduce one there's no suitable place to ro-ro in St Mawes. There's just the pedestrian ferry from The Price of Wales Pier, or the King Harry chain ferry up the Fal, (interesting to stop for a cream tea at Smugglers Cottage and look at the big ships moored up there).

It's a pain, but more than 30 miles less than avoiding it!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks

I think I have sussed it out now, as you say there isnt one but the site implies there is. 

The actual car ferry is Feock - Philleigh which is about 7 miles upstream from the CL we are heading to and then about 4 miles on the other side to st mawes. We can therefore take the bike across from there for £3 for the two of us return as appose to £14 on the pedestrian ferry which doesnt make sense but there you go.

Cheers
BD


----------

